# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Ασφαλείας >  >  Inim - SmartLiving

## coverelectronics

Μπήκα στην περιέργεια να δω πόσοι από εσάς έχουν δουλέψει με τα συγκεκριμένα συστήματα! Εγώ έχω ασχοληθεί τους τελευταίους μήνες και έχω εντυπωσιαστεί! Γι αυτό λοιπόν όσοι θέλετε μπορείτε να μοιραστείτε τις εμπειρίες σας (και απορίες, γιατί όχι?) σε αυτό το thread!


Φιλικά,

Χρίστος

----------


## vasilllis

κάποια σελίδα για πληροφοριες-υλικα-τιμες; κανε μας μια ξενάγηση παρακαλούμε αν είαι εύκολο.

----------


## coverelectronics

Καλήμέρα!

Στο http://www.inim.gr/ θα βρείς τον κατάλογο προϊόντων της εταιρίας. Για τιμές και περαιτερω πληροφορίες η ελληνική αντιπροσωπεία είναι η Sigma Security!
Μπορείς να πάρεις μια πρωτη γεύση διαβάζοντας τον κατάλογο, και οτι απορίες εχεις εδώ είμαστε!

----------

vasilllis (16-11-12)

----------


## turist

Οι άνθρωποι ετοιμάζουν καταπληκτικά πράγματα. Μία γεύση από τη Sicurezza που τελείωσε την Κυριακή http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0sua...eature=g-all-u περιμένουμε νέα και ανακοινώσεις.

----------


## coverelectronics

> Οι άνθρωποι ετοιμάζουν καταπληκτικά πράγματα. Μία γεύση από τη Sicurezza που τελείωσε την Κυριακή http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0sua...eature=g-all-u περιμένουμε νέα και ανακοινώσεις.



Εκτός απο τα υπέροχα touch screen, περιμένω πως και πως το ασυρματο ρανταρ κουρτινα, ειναι πλέον must!!! Και οι στενές ασυρματες επαφές θα λύσουν τα προβλήματα! Κρίμα που δεν ξερω ιταλικά πάντως!

----------


## katrismilos

Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι,
Δουλεύω τη σειρά SMARTLIVING από το καλοκαίρι του 2010. Έγινα και εγώ φανατικός οπαδός από τη πρώτη στιγμή που ασχολήθηκα μαζί του. Στα υπέρ θα επισημάνω την καταπληκτική τηλεφωνική κάρτα (Smartlogos30M), την ασύρματη επαφή που δέχεται 2 ανεξάρτητες ζώνες με εξωτερικές επαφές (τζάμια και παντζούρια με μία μόνο ασύρματη επαφή), το πολύ δυνατό και εύχρηστο Nexus GSM modem (αν και του λείπει η δυνατότητα bypass ζωνών), πολύ καλό design στα ορθογώνια πληκτρολόγια, απλότητα προγραμματισμού από το πληκτρολόγιο (αρκεί να ξέρεις πολύ καλά τη δομή των μενού), πολύ καλή επεκτασιμότητα, δυνατότητα χρήσης των ζωνών ως εισόδους ή εξόδους και αρκετά άλλα. 
Το πιο όμως εντυπωσιακό, που δεν μπορεί να το καταλάβει κάποιος που ασχολείται πρώτη φορά με το μηχάνημα (εδώ ο συνάδελφος Μπίλλης από το Βόλο θα σας το επιβεβαιώσει), είναι το πόσο γρήγορα εξελίσσεται σε επίπεδο λογισμικού και περιφερειακών, με αποτέλεσμα να είναι μπροστά στις εξελίξεις με αρκετά καινοτόμα χαρακτηριστικά.

Στα κατά θα επισημάνω τον εκνευριστικό ήχο της αναγγελίας ζώνης (γνωστό ως Chime), την δυσκολία χειρισμού κατά τον αφοπλισμό από την κατάσταση Instant, καθώς επίσης κάποια σπάνια, μικρά προβλήματα αξιοπιστίας στα κυκλώματα τροφοδοσίας που έχω παρατηρήσει στα μικρά μοντέλα 515 (μπορεί βέβαια να οφείλονται και σε καθαρά προσωπική γκαντεμιά ή σε περιστασιακά προβλήματα στη γραμμή παραγωγής). Το service της Sigma πάντως είναι άψογο και χειρίζεται άμεσα το οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα.

Επειδή ασχολούμαι επίσης και με εφαρμογές οικιακού - κτιριακού αυτοματισμού, το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα μπορεί να προσφέρει στον χρήστη πολλές πρόσθετες (και εύχρηστες) δυνατότητες τηλεχειρισμού (θερμοσίφωνα, θέρμανσης κλπ) αρκεί να υπάρχει η κατάλληλη καλωδιακή υποδομή. 
Σε πρότυπη εφαρμογή Φ/Β πάρκου που ολοκληρώσαμε (Μάϊος 2012, Καρδίτσα) το δοκιμάσαμε με το Dupline bus με άψογα αποτελέσματα (μεταφορά πολλών σημάτων εισόδων / εξόδων μέσω δισύρματου καλωδίου) μειώνοντας δραματικά τον όγκο της απαιτούμενης καλωδίωσης και προσθέτοντας μεγάλη ευελιξία στην επέκταση του συστήματος (περισσότερες πληροφορίες διαθέσιμες κατόπιν ζήτησης).
Συνοψίζοντας: η σειρά SmartLiving του οίκου INIM αξίζει με το παραπάνω το χρόνο που θα αφιερώσει κανείς!

Φιλικά Βασίλης

----------

hans1 (04-02-14)

----------


## kokoblue

Να κανω μια ερωτηση;; ποιοι θεωρουνται ευκολοι συναγερμοι κατα την εγκατασταση;;

----------


## katrismilos

Εύκολος συναγερμός είναι αυτός που έχει την κατάλληλη καλωδίωση στα σωστά σημεία. Αν δεν υπάρχουν καλώδια τότε υπάρχουν 3 λύσεις:

α) Πλήρης Ασύρματη: κυκλοφορούν προτάσεις από γελοίες (κινέζικοι συναγερμοί με κεραιάκια στους αισθητήρες λες και έχεις κρεμάσει ραδιοφωνάκια σε όλο το σπίτι) έως εξαιρετικές αλλά πανάκριβες (σειρά NX-10 Caddx).
β) Μεικτές λύσεις: Συνήθως υπάρχουν ασύρματοι αισθητήρες όλων των ειδών αλλά πληκτρολόγιο και εξωτερική σειρήνα πρέπει να συνδεθουν καλωδιακά με τον πίνακα. Πολύ αξιόπιστη λύση έχει ο Caddx στα 433 & 868 MHz αλλά πιο σύγχρονη είναι της ΙΝΙΜ στα 868 με αμφίδρομη επικοινωνία στα τηλεχειριστήρια και 2 ανεξάρτητες εξωτερικές ζώνες / ασύρματη επαφή. απότι είδα στο link που έστειλε ο Νίκος, στο μέσο του βίντεο φαίνεται επιτέλους να βγήκε το 1ο ασύρματο πληκτρολόγιο (Aria/B ίδιο με απλό Ncode αλλά πιο παχύ). Αν βγει και ασύρματη εξωτερική σειρήνα σε λογικό κόστος τότε θα πάει πολύ καλά.
γ) Ενσύρματη λύση: Ότι πιο επίπονο που απαιτεί εμπειρία, εξυπνάδα, μεράκι και πολύ χρόνο για να γίνει όμορφα και τεχνικά σωστά. Δεν έχει σημασία το τι θα βάλεις αλλά το πώς θα το βάλεις.

----------


## turist

Βασίλη καλά τα λες, να γι'αυτούς που δεν γνωρίζουν ότι με το SmartLogos30M και το πληκτρολόγιο Joy/Max στο Chime μπορείς να ηχογραφήσεις οποίον ήχο θες (π.χ. σε ένα φίλο μου ήθελε τον ήχο του Ολυμπιακού... με το που άνοιγε η πόρτα). 
Ένα άλλο χαρακτηριστικό που τόνισες είναι η δυνατότητα updates το οποίο πραγματικά είναι must σε όποιον πίνακα θέλει να λέγετε σύγχρονος. Δε θα γινόταν η Inim να έβγαζε κάθε χρόνο καινούρια πράγματα και να μην υπάρχει υποστήριξη στους παλιότερους πίνακες. (πχ το GSM/G στο BUS παίζει από την έκδοση 4,02 και μετά, θα ήταν απαράδεκτο να μην υποστηριζόταν οι παλαιότερες εγκαταστάσεις.) Οπότε το ότι είναι upgradable είναι τεράστιο συν.
Στα ασύρματα επίσης βγάζουν και καινούρια σειρήνα ασύρματη, και στη μαγνητική επαφή μου αρέσει το χαρακτηριστικό που έχουν με τα δύο reeds, όπου το ένα είναι για τη μαγνητική επαφή και το άλλο για τυχόν προσπάθεια διάρρηξης με ισχυρό εξωτερικό μαγνήτη, βγάζει tamper alarm.

----------


## coverelectronics

Και για να εμπλουτίσουμε λίγο το θέμα, παραθέτω μια εικόνα από ένα πληκτρολόγιο JOY/MAX, στο οποίο έχω δημιουργήσει συντομεύσεις από σενάρια όπλισης. Φυσικά μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε και αλλά τα οποία φαίνονται στις επόμενες σελίδες (συνολικά 12 συντομεύσεις). Να επισημάνω ότι με αυτές τις συντομεύσεις μπορούμε να ενεργοποιήσουμε εξόδους, να δούμε κάποιο μενού και άλλα πολλά!
Το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο είναι εφοδιασμένο με μικρόφωνο, μεγάφωνο, καθώς και ενσωματωμένο καρταναγνώστη proximity!
20121115_211924.jpg

----------


## katrismilos

> Και για να εμπλουτίσουμε λίγο το θέμα, παραθέτω μια εικόνα από ένα πληκτρολόγιο JOY/MAX, στο οποίο έχω δημιουργήσει συντομεύσεις από σενάρια όπλισης. Φυσικά μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε και αλλά τα οποία φαίνονται στις επόμενες σελίδες (συνολικά 12 συντομεύσεις). Να επισημάνω ότι με αυτές τις συντομεύσεις μπορούμε να ενεργοποιήσουμε εξόδους, να δούμε κάποιο μενού και άλλα πολλά!
> Το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο είναι εφοδιασμένο με μικρόφωνο, μεγάφωνο, καθώς και ενσωματωμένο καρταναγνώστη proximity!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39093



Καλημέρα σας,
Μιας και μιλήσατε για μενού και συντομεύσεις, ξέρει κανείς γιατί η συντόμευση του μενού "ΠΡΟΒΟΛΗ" δεν δουλεύει όπως παλιά? Νομίζω ότι τώρα βγάζει πληροφορίες μόνο για το GSM Nexus, ενώ παλιά σου έβγαζε λίστα με όλα τα υπομενού (σφάλματα, χειρισμούς, συναγερμούς κλπ).

----------


## thomasskoy

παιδια το συστημα ειναι καταπληκτικο κατα την γνωμη μου.Ειναι το μοναδικο πιστευω που σου παρεσει οτι θελεις.μπορεις να κανεις πραγματικα οσα θελεις.

----------


## katrismilos

Εκτός από την ενασχόληση μου με τα συστήματα αυτοματισμού και ασφαλείας, τον τελευταίο καιρό ασχολούμαι με την εμπορία και εγκατάσταση πάνελ υπέρυθρης θέρμανσης. Επειδή το αγαπημένο μου χόμπι είναι να συνδυάζω διάφορα πράγματα, έλεγα από καιρό να δοκιμάσω τον θερμοστάτη που έχει το JOY MAX για να ελέγχω και να ρυθμίζω την θερμοκρασία και όχι απλά να την βλέπω.
Σας καταθέτω την εμπειρία μου μετά από 2 εβδομάδες λειτουργία ενός πάνελ υπερύθρων τοποθετημένο στο σαλόνι μου ελεγχόμενο από το θερμοστάτη του JOY MAX.

Αρχικά θα πρέπει να καλιμπράρετε / βαθμονομήσετε το θερμόμετρο να δείχνει την πραγματική θερμοκρασία. Με ένα καλό ψηφιακό θερμόμετρο χώρου που θα το έχετε τοποθετήσει όσο το δυνατό πλησιέστερα στο πληκτρολόγιο και αφού το αφήσετε για αρκετή ώρα έτσι ώστε να αποκτήσει την ίδια θερμοκρασία με το πληκτρολόγιο, τότε μπορείτε να προχωρήσετε στην ρύθμιση.

Στην συνέχεια θα πρέπει (και εδώ είναι το δύσκολο κομμάτι) να χρησιμοποιήσετε μία έξοδο του συναγερμού (πληκτρολόγιο, πίνακα, κάρτα επέκτασης) που θα ενεργοποιεί ένα ρελέ τύπου πλακέτας με πηνίο 12Vdc με επαφή κατάλληλη για να τροφοδοτήσει την συσκευή που θέλετε να ελέγξετε (στην περίπτωση μου έχω φτιάξει μια ελεγχόμενη πρίζα στην οποία συνδέω το πάνελ).  
Πιο κλασσικές και εύκολες περιπτώσεις είναι αν είστε τυχεροί και το πληκτρολόγιο είναι κοντά στο θερμοστάτη του καλοριφέρ, να χρησιμοποιήσετε την έξοδο του ρελέ για να δίνετε εντολή παράλληλα με τον υπάρχοντα θερμοστάτη. Αυτό μας δίνει τη δυνατότητα να μπορούμε να έχουμε εκτός από τον χρονικό προγραμματισμό και την ρύθμιση της θερμοκρασίας ανά ώρα, την πολύ χρήσιμη δυνατότητα να ελέγχουμε την θέρμανση μέσω της τηλεφωνικής κάρτας SMARTLOGO30M.

Συμπεράσματα: Ο θερμοστάτης του JOY MAX είναι πάρα πολύ καλός και αποκρίνεται πολύ γρήγορα σε μικρές μεταβολές της θερμοκρασίας (θα έλεγα ότι είναι από τους πιο γρήγορους της αγοράς). Επίσης αν θεωρήσουμε ότι ένας καλός ψηφιακός χρονο-θερμοστάτης με έλεγχο εξ'αποστάσεως κάνει 70 € τότε ένα πολύ μεγάλο μέρος του κόστους του JOY MAX αποσβένεται άμεσα και λαμβάνοντας υπόψη και την εξοικονόμηση που θα έχετε σε ρεύμα ή πετρέλαιο η απόσβεση θα γίνει γρηγορότερα. Τέλος να προσθέσω ότι έχει πολύ καλό διαφορικό (0.2 βαθμούς) που επιτρέπει την διατήρηση της θερμοκρασίας σε σταθερό επίπεδο (π.χ με ρύθμιση στους 22 βαθμούς, θα σταματήσει στους 22 και θα ξαναδώσει μόλις πέσει στους 21.7).
Τα αποτελέσματα είναι άψογα!

----------


## turist

> Καλημέρα σας,
> Μιας και μιλήσατε για μενού και συντομεύσεις, ξέρει κανείς γιατί η συντόμευση του μενού "ΠΡΟΒΟΛΗ" δεν δουλεύει όπως παλιά? Νομίζω ότι τώρα βγάζει πληροφορίες μόνο για το GSM Nexus, ενώ παλιά σου έβγαζε λίστα με όλα τα υπομενού (σφάλματα, χειρισμούς, συναγερμούς κλπ).



Μπορείς να δεις τι έχεις επιλέξει στη συντόμευση από το πρόγραμμα στο Πληκτρολόγιο> Συντομεύσεις. Από εκεί επέλεξε τι θες να βλέπεις.

----------


## turist

Μια εικόνα από το πρόγραμμα που μας δίνει η INIM για τον προγραμματισμό των συστημάτων της. 
SmartLeague 01.jpg
Επιλογή τύπου διπλής ζώνης EOL με δυνατότητα διαχείριση της ωμικότητάς της.


SmartLeague 02.jpg

Επιλογή περιφερειακών και ζωνών σε αυτά με όπου γίνεται επιλογή είτε ζώνης είτε διπλασιασμό της είτε Ι/Ο (Input/Output) ή PGM Εξόδου.

Και πολλά άλλα...

----------


## katrismilos

> Μπορείς να δεις τι έχεις επιλέξει στη συντόμευση από το πρόγραμμα στο Πληκτρολόγιο> Συντομεύσεις. Από εκεί επέλεξε τι θες να βλέπεις.



Γεια σου Νίκο,
Γνωρίζω τη διαδικασία που λες. Αυτό που ήθελα να πω και διαπίστωσα αργότερα, είναι ότι το εικονίδιο συντόμευσης Νο16 (στο manual σελ.89) το έχει ακόμα ως VIEW MENU, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα έχει γίνει "ΕΛΕΓΧΟΣ NEXUS".
Κρίμα γιατί ήταν βολικό. Τώρα πρέπει να το κάνεις μέσα από τα διάφορα μενού του πληκτρολογίου.

Θα χαρώ να βρεθούμε να τα πούμε κάποια στιγμή από κοντά. Το καλοκαίρι ήμουν στα μέρη σας, στην Άφησσο. Τελικά είστε πολύ τυχεροί οι Βολιώτες που έχετε μέρη σαν το Πήλιο τόσο κοντά σας.

----------


## turist

Να βρεθούμε βεβαίως να πιούμε και κανένα τσίπουρο, αλλά αν κατέβω για δουλειές ίσως καταφέρω κάποια στιγμή να περάσω.

----------


## katrismilos

Αν κατέβεις για κανένα σεμινάριο στη Sigma, το κανονίζουμε εύκολα (με ενδιαφέρει πολύ να μάθω για το Proteus της SIGMA, που έχει το πιο απίστευτο πληκτρολόγιο αλλά κυρίως γιατί είναι Ελληνικό!)
Μην ξεχάσεις το τσίπουρο μόνο.

----------


## coverelectronics

> Αν κατέβεις για κανένα σεμινάριο στη Sigma, το κανονίζουμε εύκολα (με ενδιαφέρει πολύ να μάθω για το Proteus της SIGMA, που έχει το πιο απίστευτο πληκτρολόγιο αλλά κυρίως γιατί είναι Ελληνικό!)
> Μην ξεχάσεις το τσίπουρο μόνο.



Μην ξεχάσετε και μένα!

Πάντως ο PROTEUS φανταστικός, είμαι πολύ τυχερός που τον δουλεύω!

----------


## stinger

ποσο τον αγορασες φιλε μου πινακα-πληκτρολογιο???

----------


## george Mp

Υπαρχει και μια Ελληνικη εταιρεια που πιστευω αξιζει να κοιταξετε, ειναι η F.YES, αν κανετε αναζητηση στο google γραφωντας fyes.gr.

----------


## katrismilos

> Υπαρχει και μια Ελληνικη εταιρεια που πιστευω αξιζει να κοιταξετε, ειναι η F.YES, αν κανετε αναζητηση στο google γραφωντας fyes.gr.



Ασχολούμαι από το 1998 με τους αυτοματισμούς και από το 2002 με το έξυπνο σπίτι. Ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσα ένα σύστημα αυτοματισμού για να αντικαταστήσει πλήρως ένα σύστημα ασφαλείας. Ακόμα και ο πιο φτηνός και ταπεινός συναγερμός έχει περισσότερες δυνατότητες, διαγνωστικά, αξιοπιστία και πιστοποιήσεις σε σχέση με το πιο ακριβό σύστημα αυτοματισμού.
Πάντα είμαι υπέρ του "παντρέματος" των δύο συστημάτων έτσι ώστε να μπορούν να επιτευχθούν ακόμα και οι πιο παράλογες απαιτήσεις του πελάτη.
Πολύ έξυπνο το λογότυπο fyes. Βλέπω ότι στηρίζεται στο πολύ αξιόπιστο canbus και έχει την ίδια φιλοσοφία με το επίσης ελληνικό NOEMON. Δεν θα αναφερθώ σε τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες. Φαίνεται πολύ καλή προσπάθεια. Καλή τύχη στη μάχη με το κατεστημένο του KNX.

----------


## george Mp

> Ασχολούμαι από το 1998 με τους αυτοματισμούς και από το 2002 με το έξυπνο σπίτι. Ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσα ένα σύστημα αυτοματισμού για να αντικαταστήσει πλήρως ένα σύστημα ασφαλείας. Ακόμα και ο πιο φτηνός και ταπεινός συναγερμός έχει περισσότερες δυνατότητες, διαγνωστικά, αξιοπιστία και πιστοποιήσεις σε σχέση με το πιο ακριβό σύστημα αυτοματισμού.
> Πάντα είμαι υπέρ του "παντρέματος" των δύο συστημάτων έτσι ώστε να μπορούν να επιτευχθούν ακόμα και οι πιο παράλογες απαιτήσεις του πελάτη.
> Πολύ έξυπνο το λογότυπο fyes. Βλέπω ότι στηρίζεται στο πολύ αξιόπιστο canbus και έχει την ίδια φιλοσοφία με το επίσης ελληνικό NOEMON. Δεν θα αναφερθώ σε τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες. Φαίνεται πολύ καλή προσπάθεια. Καλή τύχη στη μάχη με το κατεστημένο του KNX.



Το FYES ειναι σχεδιαση και υλοποιηση του ιδιου με το NOEMON απλα επειδη αλλαξε εταιρεια και τωρα ειναι δικη του αναγκαστικα αλλαξε το ονομα γιατι το παλιο ηταν κατοχειρωμενο στην αλλη.

----------


## thomasskoy

Βγηκε η εκδοση 5.0 την περασε καποιος να δω εντυπωσεις?? τα συν ειναι οτι εβγαλε προγραμμα για χειρισμο απο κινητα andriond kai iphone. Το ασχημο ομως ειναι οτι θελει την καρτα slartlan G. To μεγαλυτερο μοιωνεκτημα γιατι η καρτα αυτη ειναι πολυ ακριβη σε συνκρισει με την S.

----------


## turist

Την 5 την δουλεύω από την αρχή με την αγγλική της έκδοση πρώτα και εδώ και καιρό με την ελληνική. Ένα πολύ εύχρηστο χαρακτηριστικό ο κωδικός σταθερού μήκους όπου μπορείς να αφοπλίζεις μόνο με τον κωδικό. 
Το app δουλεύει και με το SmartLan/SI απλά δεν έχεις τον web server για να το χειριστείς μέσω υπολογιστή. 
Και μια γεύση από το πληκτρολόγιο αφής 4,3' Inim Alien/S

----------


## Arkan

Έχω δυο προβληματα με τον 515 κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη .Όταν πάω να συνδεθώ με το 
Smartleague με σειριακο καλώδιο μου βγάζει error Download/Upload και δεν συνδέεται 
.Μήπως χρειάζεται κάποια επιπλέον ρύθμιση στη θύρα , την ταχύτητα ή κάτι άλλο..?
Και συνδέω και το πληκτρολογιο (nCode) και μου βγάζει Νο communication ενώ έχω συνδέσει και 
τα 4 καλώδια σωστα του Bus (+,D,S,-) .Χρησιμοποιώ το καλώδιο που είχε η συσκευασία , ο πίνακας 
είναι ακριβώς από πίσω.

----------


## coverelectronics

Δοκιμασε να τον κάνεις ενα factory reset μήπως εχει φάει κανα σκάλωμα (το πως γίνεται περιγραφεται μεσα στο manual). Εαν δεν γίνει κάτι το συζητάμε...
Επίσης να περάσεις και την Εκδοση 5.0!

----------


## Arkan

Χρήστο δοκιμασα το factory reset αλλά τίποτα..τα ίδια γράφει Κ01 στο πληκτρολογιο αλλά Νο communication ...Tην 5.0 πώς την περνάω..??

----------


## turist

Στείλε πίσω τον πίνακα να σου τον αλλάξουν.

----------


## Arkan

Λες να την έχει παίξει...???

----------


## turist

Αν δεν έχεις άλλο πληκτρολόγιο να δοκιμάσεις καλύτερα να τα στείλεις για έλεγχο.

----------


## Arkan

Ητάν απλό τελικά , ήθελε στην εκκινηση η μπαταρία να είναι φορτισμένη ,αυτή που είχα εγώ ήταν ξεφόρτιστη γιαυτό δεν ξεκινούσε....

----------


## turist

Ο πίνακας ξεκινά και χωρίς μπαταρία σίγουρα είναι αυτό?

----------


## coverelectronics

> Ο πίνακας ξεκινά και χωρίς μπαταρία σίγουρα είναι αυτό?



Εγώ σε όσους πίνακες εχω βάλει δεν είχα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα. 
Μόνο σε μια δοκιμή στο εργαστήριο μου που σύνδεσα JOY/MAX και ασύρματη επέκταση δεν ξεκινούσε το πληκτρολόγιο, πρόσεξα λίγο την καλωδίωση και ρύθμισα σωστα τις διευθύνσεις και επαιξε (και παιζει) μια χαρά!

----------


## hans1

πολυ ενδιαφερον θεμα, ασχολουμαι και εγω με συστηματα ασφαλειας και θα ηθελα να μαθω αν υπαρχει σεμιναριο για το dupline

----------


## katrismilos

Έχει δίκιο ο συνάδελφος από την Κρήτη. 
Μου έχει συμβεί και μένα αυτό, ευτυχώς μόνο μια φορά. Χωρίς την μπαταρία δεν ξεκινούσε με τίποτα.

----------


## jim petkos

Ειμαι και εγω εγκαταστατης συστηματων ασφαλειας με βασικο πινακα τον inim ,οντος ο 5-15  μου εχει παρουσιασει αρκετα προβληματα οπως μη εκινηση του πινακα με αδεια μπαταρια,κολημα του ρελε ,επανεκινηση του πινακα σε ασχετο χρονο μονος του,καποια σβησιματα του πληκτρολογιου κατα την εντολη ,αλλα παιδια ο inim ειναι το απολυτο μηχανημα στα χερια του εγκαταστατη  εαν βεβαια  ο εγκαταστατης τον εχει διαβασει καλα.Το μονο μειονεκτημα του ειναι η τιμη του, οχι ως προς τον πινακα αλλα στα περειφερειακα του .

----------


## Prosec

Καλησπερα απο Ηρακλειο Κρητης εχει πεση στα χερια μου ενας inim 1050 τον ξυλοσα απο ενα σπιτι που δεν πηγενε ο τεχνικος να τον επισκευαση γιατι ειχε ψευδοσηναγερμους ,εγω δεν τον δουλευω τον σηγκεκριμενο πινακα βαζω  dsc και RISCO lighsys ο πελατης μου τον εδοσε και σκεφτικα να τον βαλω κατω να δω το σοη ειναι αυτος ο συναγερμος. εσεις που βαζεται ινιμ μπορητε να με καθοδηγησετε λιγο ? βασηκα πος γηνετε ρεσετ ? σε εργοστασιεκες γιατι ειναι κληδομενο απο τον προηγουμενο εγκαταστατη και για να μπω καλητερα στο κλημα να τον δω απο το προγραμμα του pc η απο πληκτρολογιο ? το πληκτρολογιο που εχει ειναι το nCode/G και φορα και voice smartlogos30m. Eυχαριστώ Δημήτρης.

----------


## picdev

για τους ψευδοσυναγερμούς μπορεί να  ευθύνεται ο πίνακας? και όχι κάποιο ραντάρ ή επαφή?

https://www.google.gr/url?sa=t&rct=j...93756505,d.bGQ

----------


## Prosec

Δεν μπικα στον κοπο να ψαξω πως δουλευει ο πινακας ηταν και κλειδομενος οποτε του εβαλα ενα lighsys αναλαβα και τον πελατη γιατι τον αλο τον ψαχνει και δεν σηκονει τηλεφωνα 2 μηνες οποτε τσεκαρα ολη την εγκατασταση απο την αρχη ζωνη προς ζωνη για να ξερω το τι συμβενει.

----------


## Alan4

Χαιρετώ την παρέα έχω παραγγείλει τον 1050 "ΙΝΙΜ" και σε επικοινωνία με τον πωλητή μου είπε ότι το CD του προγραμματισμού με το SmartLeague δεν είναι στο πακέτο πως μπορούμε να το αποκτήσουμε από την "σιγματεκ" μου λένε ότι το δίνουν μόνο σε εγκαταστάτες και όχι σε ιδιώτες παρακαλώ την βοήθεια σας ...καλή ανάσταση σε όλους.

----------


## skipper1

Ερωτηση για "εξυπνα συστηματα"...
μια ασφαλιστικη δεχεται να αποζημιωσει οταν εχεις τετοια συστηματα ή αναγνωριζει μονο "καθαροαιμους" πινακες συναγερμου grade 2 κ πανω;

----------


## Alan4

> Χαιρετώ την παρέα έχω παραγγείλει τον 1050 "ΙΝΙΜ" και σε επικοινωνία με τον πωλητή μου είπε ότι το CD του προγραμματισμού με το SmartLeague δεν είναι στο πακέτο πως μπορούμε να το αποκτήσουμε από την "σιγματεκ" μου λένε ότι το δίνουν μόνο σε εγκαταστάτες και όχι σε ιδιώτες παρακαλώ την βοήθεια σας ...καλή ανάσταση σε όλους.



Στο θέμα αυτό κανείς ???

----------


## leutpana

Κανε εγράφη στο site της inim και κατέβασε αυτό είναι το μόνο εύκολο το δύσκολο είναι πως θα τον προγραματίσεις.Μονος σου πολύ χλομό το κόβω.

----------


## Alan4

> Κανε εγράφη στο site της inim και κατέβασε αυτό είναι το μόνο εύκολο το δύσκολο είναι πως θα τον προγραματίσεις.Μονος σου πολύ χλομό το κόβω.




Χρόνια Πολλά Χριστός Ανέστη....
τελικά έχω βρει το πρόγραμμα από ξένο σα'ι'τ και θέλω μόνο το αρχειακι της ελληνικής γλώσσας μέχρι τώρα έχω μετεφράση τα 2/5 από 9000 λύματα περίπου
από τα αγγλικά ,αν κάπιος μου το δώσει θα του ήμουν υπόχρεος, όσο για την εγγραφή την έχω κάνει αλλά για την ώρα τίποτα.Για τον προγραμματισμό θα το παιδέψω κι αν-δεν τότε βλέπω άλλα εχω κάνει αρκετά από ηλεκτρονικά όποτε δεν ανγχωνομε, το αρχειακι τουλάχιστον κάνεις  ????
Είναι τρελα και κώλυμα τετοιου είδους πλακέτες σαν της INIM.

----------

tdrackos (26-11-17)

----------


## Alan4

> Χρόνια Πολλά Χριστός Ανέστη....
> τελικά έχω βρει το πρόγραμμα από ξένο σα'ι'τ και θέλω μόνο το αρχειακι της ελληνικής γλώσσας μέχρι τώρα έχω μετεφράση τα 2/5 από 9000 λύματα περίπου
> από τα αγγλικά ,αν κάπιος μου το δώσει θα του ήμουν υπόχρεος, όσο για την εγγραφή την έχω κάνει αλλά για την ώρα τίποτα.Για τον προγραμματισμό θα το παιδέψω κι αν-δεν τότε βλέπω άλλα εχω κάνει αρκετά από ηλεκτρονικά όποτε δεν ανγχωνομε, το αρχειακι τουλάχιστον κάνεις  ????
> Είναι τρελα και κώλυμα τετοιου είδους πλακέτες σαν της INIM.



Greece language pleaaaaaase.....!!!!!!!!

Έχω καεί στη μετάφραση. Κανείς ???

----------


## Nickriss

καλησπερα Χριστο,μου ετιχε ενας πελατης με ενα inim088-RO..απο πληκτρολογιο γινεται προγραμματισμος?

----------


## leutpana

Γινεται αμα ξερεις τον κωδικο του εγκαταστατη.

----------


## coverelectronics

Ο κωδικος που αναφερεις ειναι ο τυπος της μητρικης. Αν οντως εχεις πινακα smartliving φυσικα και μπορεις να προγραμματισεις και απο το πληκτρολογιο. Εμενα προσωπικα με βολευει το λογισμικο, αλλα αν τυχει καμια μικρορυθμιση την κανω και χειροκινητα!

----------


## Alan4

> Ο κωδικος που αναφερεις ειναι ο τυπος της μητρικης. Αν οντως εχεις πινακα smartliving φυσικα και μπορεις να προγραμματισεις και απο το πληκτρολογιο. Εμενα προσωπικα με βολευει το λογισμικο, αλλα αν τυχει καμια μικρορυθμιση την κανω και χειροκινητα!




Μια ερώτηση ρε παιδιά προσπαθώ να συνδεθώ με μετατροπέα USB - RS232 με το smarlegue ολοκλήρωσε τον μισό προγραμματισμο ,έβγαλε σφάλματα και τώρα δεν ξανά συνδέεται,μια το βλέπει το 1050 μια όχι, τη μετατροπέας είναι κατάλληλος έχω windows 10.
Προσπάθησα με άλλους Drivers τιιποτα.

----------


## picdev

πάρε κανένα ftdi, δεν πιστεύω να πήρες αυτά τα σάπια απο το πλαίσιο

----------


## Alan4

> πάρε κανένα ftdi, δεν πιστεύω να πήρες αυτά τα σάπια απο το πλαίσιο



τη ενοεις ftdi?
εχω αυτό    https://www.emimikos.gr/C170-URS232W/
με null modem καλωδιο rs232 απο 2>3   kai 3>2 pin

----------


## coverelectronics

> Μια ερώτηση ρε παιδιά προσπαθώ να συνδεθώ με μετατροπέα USB - RS232 με το smarlegue ολοκλήρωσε τον μισό προγραμματισμο ,έβγαλε σφάλματα και τώρα δεν ξανά συνδέεται,μια το βλέπει το 1050 μια όχι, τη μετατροπέας είναι κατάλληλος έχω windows 10.
> Προσπάθησα με άλλους Drivers τιιποτα.




Δοκιμασε να ενεργοποιησεις το error correction μηπως και κατι δε παει καλα με την επικοινωνια.

----------


## Alan4

> Δοκιμασε να ενεργοποιησεις το error correction μηπως και κατι δε παει καλα με την επικοινωνια.



Φίλε μου Χρηστο ναι δοκιμασα  το error correction, η το καλωδιο σε rs232 η τα δεκάρια ,έχετε να μου προτείνετε ένα μετατροπέα δοκιμασμένο?
Επίσης και κάτι άλλο από το πληκτρολόγιο δεν κατάφερα να κάνω διπλές ζώνες ,δεν μου τις εμφανίζει ξέρετε το λόγο?

----------


## coverelectronics

> Φίλε μου Χρηστο ναι δοκιμασα  το error correction, η το καλωδιο σε rs232 η τα δεκάρια ,έχετε να μου προτείνετε ένα μετατροπέα δοκιμασμένο?
> Επίσης και κάτι άλλο από το πληκτρολόγιο δεν κατάφερα να κάνω διπλές ζώνες ,δεν μου τις εμφανίζει ξέρετε το λόγο?




Ψαξε για καλώδιο με PL-2303 η FTDI οπως σου ειπαν προηγουμενως. Και τα δικα μου τετοια ειναι και δουλευουν παντου.

Ο διπλασιασμος ζωνων ειναι λιγο ζορικος ως προς τη συνδεσμολογια. Μια φορα που το χρειαστηκα με ζορισε αρκετα. Δες το σχεδιαγραμμα που σου βγαζει οταν προραμματιζεις μια ζωνη στο smartleague.
inim double.jpg

----------

